# WA Stimsons



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Anybody noticed the WA Stimsons on Herptrader? very nice looking animals :wink: 

669-701 - WA Stimsons Python from Karratha and Broome localities


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 7, 2006)

very very pretty!!!


----------



## Gerry (Apr 7, 2006)

Gavin sent me all the pics avail from the diff stimmy clutches he has. have to saw some hot looking animals in there.. I love the Karratha stimmys


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

yes nina there great huh :wink: typical Karratha form

yes Gerry, I also spoke to Gavin earlier on :wink: and of course just couldn't help myself :roll: haha


----------



## Gerry (Apr 7, 2006)

wonder why he didnt have any of the sandfires listed in the ad. they look great too.. would look fantastic as adults. maybe he sold em all


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 7, 2006)

yes thoses look fantastic !


----------



## trader (Apr 7, 2006)

Gerry said:


> wonder why he didnt have any of the sandfires listed in the ad. they look great too.. would look fantastic as adults. maybe he sold em all



Hi Gerry, sandfires have all sold, that is why I didn't have them listed. :wink: They are quite pretty though...

Cheers, Judy


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

Lovely snakes! 

My girl is from Geraldton...


----------



## ad (Apr 7, 2006)

What features does one look for to distinguish Broome from Karratha from Sandfire Stimsoni?
Cheers
Ad


----------



## Splitmore (Apr 7, 2006)

> What features does one look for to distinguish Broome from Karratha from Sandfire Stimsoni?
> Cheers
> Ad


Ad,
these are all first generation captive bred babies from locality specific collected adults. I don't think there would be any particular features that would generally distinguish one from the other. Very pretty animals though.


----------



## Gerry (Apr 7, 2006)

trader said:


> Gerry said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gerry, sandfires have all sold, that is why I didn't have them listed. :wink: They are quite pretty though...
> ...


----------



## ad (Apr 7, 2006)

> I don't think there would be any particular features that would generally distinguish one from the other.


I'd have to agree.
Isnt funny how people think the dearest are the nicest though, Im sure if he priced them exactly the opposite you would find everyone falling in love with the broome ones.
They are all lovely animals.
Cheers
Ad


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 7, 2006)

There's a few just gone up on RDU, they look awesome and only $190ea!! So many Stimmies for sale atm.


----------



## westaussie (Apr 8, 2006)

Are they as nice as mine ?


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeeep!


----------



## Ricko (Apr 8, 2006)

that is a hot snake!!!!


----------



## skunk (Apr 8, 2006)

ricky mate i want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 8, 2006)

Yup, and no photoshop involved  LOL  but reckon I'll still pay the price


----------



## Stevo (Apr 8, 2006)

That is an absolute cracker west aussie, wondering haven't seen Jim (womas4me) online for a long time is he still alive?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2006)

Very nice Westy.
What you do have to realise about the hatchies pictured in that ad is that they are hatchies.
Stimmies change a lot in their first year and even normal pet shop stims look awesome as babies, sometimes having large amounts of red and often very distinct patterning.
Here's a pic of one of mine at about 6 months old.


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 8, 2006)

> Very nice Westy


hey i'm the only westy


----------



## Gerry (Apr 8, 2006)

thats one hot looking stimmy westaussie. what locality is it from?


----------



## westaussie (Apr 8, 2006)

southwest form Gerry. Here is a pic of a hatchling.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 8, 2006)

Man that is hot!


----------



## westaussie (Apr 8, 2006)

and no photoshop on this adult either Afro.


----------



## westaussie (Apr 8, 2006)

and one adult group shot


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

Great stimmies guys can't wait until my SW QLD stimmies from Rob start to put size on and I'll post some shots, They have some chararcter don't they. I love em and don't why I didn't go straight to them instead of children's. I'ld love to get some of theose WA ones though their sweet


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 8, 2006)

damm i have to get me some of these


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

> damm i have to get me some of these



ditto :wink: Beautiful animals..

Are these captive bred westaussie or WC animals?


----------



## orsm (Apr 10, 2006)

Is sandfire and southwest the same thing?


----------



## westaussie (Apr 10, 2006)

about 1500 kms difference orsm. Sandfire is a roadhouse between Broome and pt headland and in the last couple of years it seems to be a name added to many W.A species to increase their popularity. It must be something in the water at the roadhouse. I know I have tried the beer a few times and nothing happened. The southwest form are also known as wheatbelts, and in my opinion are the nicest stimsons that I have found in over 15 years of herping in W.A

Colin - they are legally w/c adults. The captive bred animals are snapped up very quickly. Hopefully I will produce more of these this year.


----------



## ad (Apr 10, 2006)

> Sandfire is a roadhouse between Broome and pt headland and in the last couple of years it seems to be a name added to many W.A species to increase their popularity.


lol - yep - its easy worth $50-100 extra.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

> Sandfire is a roadhouse between Broome and pt headland



Sunburst Stimsons :lol: (sounds good tho, gotta be worth an extra $50 at least) is out the back of the old orange juice depot :lol:


----------



## orsm (Apr 11, 2006)

westaussie said:


> ...The southwest form are also known as wheatbelts, and in my opinion are the nicest stimsons that I have found in over 15 years of herping in W.A...
> 
> ...they are legally w/c adults. The captive bred animals are snapped up very quickly. Hopefully I will produce more of these this year.



Thanks for the info westie. Can you let me know when you are selling your offsprings? 

Talking about sandfire stimsons, I thought that the pictures of the sandfire stimsons that I received seemed to show their colouration quite nicely. They are certainly different from the normal brown/beige stimsons. As a matter of fact, I can't tell the difference between the ones that you showed earlier and the pictures that I have. :?


----------



## krusty (Apr 11, 2006)

they are great looking stimsons westaussie.....do you sell ones like that and if you do what price are they....


----------



## Livewire (Apr 11, 2006)

Simply awesome, Westaussie. Have to put them on the list as well.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 11, 2006)

me too WA.....so much for not getting any more!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Heres some WA stimson sandfire hatchlings. Not sure if these pics are actually my animals (I forget their numbers) 
but look basically the same as these ones anyway.. I picked up a pair sandfire hatchlings over the weekend.. 
will get some better pics once they settle in..
sandfire female





sandfire male


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 18, 2006)

WestAussie- are you a taker or a dealer or just a herper? 

Your Stims are gorgeous! Just lovely! 

Colin- they're nice!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 18, 2006)

Never mind that question West Aussie- just worked out who you are   

DOH!


----------



## westaussie (Apr 18, 2006)

yes to all 3 A.L and I also do educational reptile displays and talks.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 18, 2006)

WestAussie- I pmed you, not sure if you got it or not.


----------

